# Last one to post, ⭐️✨ WINS! ✨⭐️



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Pretty simple concept here, just be the last one 
to post a message here and you’re the winner!

So far, my chances are looking good, I’m in 1st
place! Can _*YOU*_ be the last one to post!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

We used to have this on the last forum ( just for clarity this forum used to have another version, until it was upgraded to this one we use now)... ..it's never ending thread..


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2022)

Yes @hollydolly, we did have that game once before, but another one was started here...

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/last-one-too-post-wins.48181/


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 20, 2022)

Not  again .....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> Not  again .....


don't start....


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## RFW (Feb 20, 2022)

I'm sure I'll win because I'm launching all nukes after posting this.
Good night and godspeed.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2022)

No one wins until we get to the end of the world.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2022)

still here....


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

Me too!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

Cool avatar @Pink Biz


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2022)

Thanks @hollydolly!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2022)

You're welcome...


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)

Glorious sunshine today... very warm in the car... no doubt it'll be colder tonight


----------

